# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Reactor



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Other than DIY, what high quality external reactors are suggested?


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Other than DIY, what high quality external reactors are suggested?


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

The AB reactor 1000 is what I use. Robert sells them at the AQUABOTANIC STORE. I have one and I like it very much.









75 gal,pressurized CO2 with controller, 3WPG PC lighting,gravel/flourite 50/50 substrate, Filstar XP3, GH=7,KH=5,PH=6.9


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Dupla has an excellent one, but the input fittings for your filter are small and can be a pain to plumb in.

Marcel, any idea what size the fittings are on your AB reactor? Excellent idea to put your tank specs as your signature BTW.

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

The fittings on the Reactor 1000 are 1/2"+/-.The hose from my Filstar was quite a bit larger (5/8"+) but I managed to get it to shrink down by heating it in boiling water and then clamping it on while it was still hot with a hose clamp.
How many times do people ask questions and they don't say what kinda tank they have.







So I figured, maybe everybody might get the hint.









75 gal,pressurized CO2 with controller, 3WPG PC lighting,gravel/flourite 50/50 substrate, Filstar XP3, GH=7,KH=5,PH=6.9


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Gee Marcel, I hope the tank remark wasn't directed at me. I don't have the tank yet. I'm looking at getting a beverage or medical grade one if that helps.


----------



## merriljw (Feb 3, 2003)

I recently purchased two 300E reactors from Hydrologix. 

What I like about them:
- 5/8" O.D. tubing connectors
- large enough to handle the full output from an Eheim 2028 and a Fluval 304 without the need to tee off the output from the filter to reduce flow
- I can inject as much CO2 as I want. Currently I'm running about 200 bubbles per minute with out noticable CO2 waste
- They come with almost all the connectors, tees and values you need. They do not come with tubing, however.

What I don't like:
The price. I did get about a 20% discount for buying more than one at the same time, but they are still pricey. I'd still spend the money for them if I did it over again, however.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

sjogren1, The "tank remark" was directed at me. If you look at my post you will see that I thought it was a good idea that he put his aquarium specifications in his posts as a signature.

www.aquatic-plants.org


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

The tank specs idea is a good one. There will be detractors however, explaining things like, "don't test for it","makes all the topics way too long", "only needed when pertinent to posting", "what about new tank questions", etc. Maybe we should determine what would be generally useful to include.

[This message was edited by sjogren1 on Mon February 03 2003 at 08:54 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, there is probably no perfect way to do it, but it would eliminate a lot of simple posts like: What size tank do you have? How much light do you have? What is your CO2 source? etc.

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org


----------



## imported_jester (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm a newbie to this list.Would like any info 
on external co2 reactors.Thinking about the
Hydrologix or Aqualine.Also would like info on in-line heaters.Brands;where to purchase ;etc.
Thanks for any help.Trying to remove all equpment from sight.

My tank is a Planted 55gal;30%Laterite70%Flourite Substrate;UG 50Wcables;co2 w/controller;AHS 4wpg pc lights;Fluval 404 w/uw
spraybar;2 small Powerheads
pH=6.8;KH=5;GH=6

[This message was edited by jester on Mon February 03 2003 at 07:39 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, I'm not going to be much help, but I prefer the inline reactors because they are so much more effecient with your CO2.

I don't know anything about inline heaters, but I just bought a new Eheim filter that has a heater in it, and I like it.

Lastly, since you are from fairly close to the RDU area, did you know about the aquatic plant club there? Contach Phil Edwards the moderator of the Biotops forum and he will tell you about it.

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

is there UBB code to make the font smaller on the signature, maybe if we could format tank info so that it was small and less noticeable, and then maybe post a post-it on a standard that people could choose to use.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

You could also put the tank spec into your profile!


----------



## imported_jester (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks ApalachianBen
I'll ck out the RDU club.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm currently using the Reactor 1000 with great success. The only thing I wish they could improve upon is the size of the inlet and outlet fittings from 1/2" to 5/8" or so. I currently have to reduce my filter return line from 3/4" to 1/2" to be able to add the reactor in-line. Even so, with the elbows I attached to avoid any kinks in the tubing, it barely fits in the cabinet stand (I don't have room on the back).

Jester, I've given much thought to an in-line heater. Lifeguard has an external heater module which I purchased but have yet to install. There's no more room in my cabinet! It doesn't appear to be the easiest thing to intall either as one of the ports (intake or output) doesn't even have threads and a fitting has to be cemented on as with PVC, then reduced to fit in-line with my filtration set-up. I've settled for a black colored heater to blend in with my black background. The plants have since grown to hide it from view.

90g/CO2w/controller/288W cf/sand sub/4KH/5GH/6.6p


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

i have a 20g long, what are some high quality reactors out here?internal and external? i don't really want to do a diy for a reactor.
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

[This message was edited by chbak014 on Sat March 22 2003 at 06:43 PM.]


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I just received a CO2 raector from Hydrologix. I am going to be installing it next week, so performance wise, I cannot speak. However I can tell you that it is extremely well constructed.It is heavy acrylic, not light plastic, like a water pistol. The acrylic is cast, not extruded. The fittings on the model I ordered are all 5/8", so there is no need to reduce tubing and decrease filter flow. I believe that you can ask the folks at Hydrologix to customize the fittings on the other models to fit your tubing. 
Their service is also excellent. I ordered mine on Monday night (around 6:00pm) and got it on Wednesday. Here's a link to someone who has on up and running: http://www.home.cshore.com/luna/Fishpics/Misc.html

Before I bought mine I asked him about his:


> quote:
> 
> The reactor has been 100% maintenance and trouble free. I haven't touched it since installing it!


----------

